# One click root for 2.3.4?



## Waggs (Sep 2, 2011)

Will there be another z4root or super one click for the uscellular mesmerize on 2.3.4?
I know there has been a great deal of work and instruction that has gone into flashing and odin and stuff, don't think I don't appreciate it guys.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

We don't have anything to do with the development of SOC or z4. Contact the people who develop those apps if you just must know. 
But again rooting your phone has nothing to do with flashing custom ROMs or kernels.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

well we know theres nothing yet for 2.3.4, i searched for hours looking up exploits and rooting techniques.. i found something for Motorola, a one click for 2.3.4, give it a try and nothing worked, i did almost get it the other day(see my post), just have to leave on over night to toast, ill let yous know about how long it takes if i get it......


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

As stated, this shouldn't have been in Development. Please leave the Development forums for ROM/Kernel/MOD releases only.


----------

